# LBG Tuesday 21st September



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Late notice as always. 1pm today. BMP ramp.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Timely. I was about to ask if any ACT fishing reports. Will look for a report from this trip to find out.

Anyone been out to Googong?
)
I am home and looking to fish again :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Nothing much to report ... but I will anyway  .
You may have to wait a day or two though.

Dog grooming has become yet another home chore by your's truly. Simply a rare afternoon off Paddy.


----------

